# Hey there!



## MissAshley (Jun 8, 2013)

Alright so I'm Ashley and I'm from Indiana, but I'm originally from Myrtle Beach, SC. 

Writing is and always has been my passion and main career goal. I've been writing poetry since I could read and I was always that odd ball in school because I liked writing essays for English class. 

I was going to school for a while to pursue magazine journalism but I stopped going for financial reasons, and one of the reasons I joined this forum today is to explore whether or not I should go back. For the past couple years, I have accepted freelance writing opportunities but I'd like to be able to find something more stable with my my writing ability. 

These days, I still write poetry, essays, articles, song lyrics, and I own a blog where I tend to write a lot about life, relationships, women's topics, and social issues. 

Other than writing, I've got quite a few other interests. I love hula hoop dancing, yoga, zumba, and belly dance. I do a little modeling and have competed in a few beauty pageants which I will probably do 1 or 2 more before I retire from that.

I work at a retail store which mainly keeps my roof over my head right now, at least until I can get more into some kind of writing work. 

It's nice to be here.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to WF, MissAshley.  Make yourself comfortable, you'll find it's easy to feel at home here.


----------



## PiP (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Ashley, 

Welcome to WF  If you enjoy writing poetry we have  monthly Poetry Challenges .This month's prompt is "Memories".

I also love Zumba, especially the rhythm of the music. Have you heard of Kizomba? It's one of the most popular dance and music genres, here in Portugal. It originates from Angola so it has more of an African rhythm. 

Good luck with your writing and hope you find a way to continue your studies.

PiP


----------



## Travers (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to WF, Ashley.

Look forward to reading some of your poetry.


----------



## squidtender (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to WF, Ashley


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 8, 2013)

Ashley, we're glad to have you. Welcome!


----------



## Folcro (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome, Ashley.

I've tried my hand at journalism as well--- Stony Brook University. I recommend it to no one with a modicum of talent. After all the silly restrictions placed on those who wish to be creative (very few avenues for it in journalism, at least as it was presented to me), I learned that most people who land journalism careers do not even have journalism degrees, which I would guess is part of the reason that Stony Brook boasts their being one of the few schools in New York with a journalism department. Or maybe it was simply a poorly put-together establishment (the department was first proposed at a cocktail party--- the future dean needed a job).

Anyway, pardon my wallowing regrets. They follow me everywhere. I am sure you have a lot to teach the poets in us... I'm giving consideration to returning to the craft myself. Thank you in advance for all your teachings and inspirations.


----------



## MissAshley (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes!



pigletinportugal said:


> Hi Ashley,
> I also love Zumba, especially the rhythm of the music. Have you heard of Kizomba? It's one of the most popular dance and music genres, here in Portugal. It originates from Angola so it has more of an African rhythm.
> 
> Good luck with your writing and hope you find a way to continue your studies.
> ...



I have not heard of that, I will have to check it out.




Folcro said:


> Welcome, Ashley.
> 
> I've tried my hand at journalism as well--- Stony Brook University. I recommend it to no one with a modicum of talent. After all the silly restrictions placed on those who wish to be creative (very few avenues for it in journalism, at least as it was presented to me), I learned that most people who land journalism careers do not even have journalism degrees, which I would guess is part of the reason that Stony Brook boasts their being one of the few schools in New York with a journalism department. Or maybe it was simply a poorly put-together establishment (the department was first proposed at a cocktail party--- the future dean needed a job).
> 
> Anyway, pardon my wallowing regrets. They follow me everywhere. I am sure you have a lot to teach the poets in us... I'm giving consideration to returning to the craft myself. Thank you in advance for all your teachings and inspirations.



Thanks for the advice. Journalism made the most sense to me at the time, but now I'm considering all the different possible careers in writing and hoping I can find my place.


----------



## philistine (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi there, welcome aboard!


----------



## Ariel (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Ashley.  I took a journalism class in high school and was warned away from becoming a journalist by none other than my teacher.


----------



## summergenevieve (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey Ashley, welcome to WF.


----------



## MissAshley (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------

